# crabapple wood for smoking



## mudduck

has anyone ever used crabapple to smoke with.
it said crabapple is similiar to apple
does anyone know if you can tell the difference beteen them in smell or taste or should i try to just get apple wood?


----------



## smokin' dick

"You say Apple and I say Crab Apple" 
Sung to the old tune about tomato's and tomahtoes. 

One and the same in my book.


----------



## smokingd

I use alot of crab apple and I really can't tell the dif.  An apple is an apple.


----------



## rbranstner

Yep I have used crab apple before. It works just fine.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup----The wood is good, but don't eat the fruit!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







BC


----------



## bustintires

crabapple is great when mixed with alder, it is one of my staples.


----------

